# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Earliest level you can have a Dragon Mount?

## pabelfly

So I'd like to play a character with a dragon mount. What's the earliest level I can do this for a Small Character, and what's the earliest level I can do this with a Medium Character? This needs to be a proper Dragon mount, not something like a Drakkensteed or something similar.

----------


## bean illus

Dragon Trainer, RotD
Feat: Handle Animal 4, Dragonblood subtype, Speak Draconic

Dragonrider (Draconomicon)
PrC: BAB +5, Diplomacy 4, Handle Animal 4, Ride 8, Mounted Combat, Skill Focus (Ride), Language: Draconic

Dragon Cohort (Draconomicon)
Feat: Level 9, Speak Draconic

Alternately, play a Dragon, take Leadership, and get a human rider as your cohort. - Telonius

****
Apparently 3rd level, if you're small enough.

Take both feats, and get fly for yourself, and jump from mount to mount.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

> Dragon Trainer, RotD
> Feat: Handle Animal 4, Dragonblood subtype, Speak Draconic
> 
> 
> ****
> Apparently 3rd level, if you're small enough.


1st lvl Kobold (with HA as class skill) can take the feat. Remember that you pick your feat after your skills.

The problem with the feat is, that it relies on DM fiat. You still need to find or buy a medium sized white dragon (INT 6). I mean, that's not something that you can always get. As such, I suggest to pick an option that grants the mount.


____________________

There is also the "Dragon Familiar" feat which can give you a wyrmling dragon. Sadly red dragon wyrmling (medium) comes online at lvl 12

____________________
Finally you could play Dvati (+1LA) with either Polymorph (ECL 8) or Dragon Wild Shape (ECL 13).

_________________

Sorry but I can't stop myself to mention that you could also play a Dragonwrought Kobold (a dragon^^) Dragonfire Adept with a familiar (Obtain Familiar) and serve as the mount for your familiar^^
Since the you share your skill ranks with your familiar, you could invest into "Ride". Finally there are magic items to give your familiar Mounted Combat (roll ride to avoid an attack on the mount/you) and Ride-by Attack (you/the mount may move after a charge attack).

----------


## Gorthawar

Paladin 12 can get a gold dragon wyrmling (medium). At level 16 they can get a very young gold dragon (large).
A dracolyte can get a wyrmling at ECL10 but it doesn't improve.
With improved familiar / dragon familiar I never quite remember if it is based on levels in a class with arcane casting or caster level. If it is the latter there might be a possibility involving lesser duergar who get a spell like ability at CL = 2xcharacter level.

----------


## Rebel7284

For completeness, Zhentarim Skymage can take any flying creature as a mount, and most dragons fly.  ECL 6, although early entry is possible with some shenanigans (Necropolitan Bard 4 Spell-Stiched with Summon Monster 3 for example)

----------


## Promethean

Level 1.

Just invest heavily into charisma and diplomacy, no feats or class features required.

----------


## pabelfly

> For completeness, Zhentarim Skymage can take any flying creature as a mount, and most dragons fly.  ECL 6, although early entry is possible with some shenanigans (Necropolitan Bard 4 Spell-Stiched with Summon Monster 3 for example)


Zhentarim Skymage specifically calls out dragons as a potential mounts so this is a good option. Thanks

----------


## Rebel7284

> Zhentarim Skymage specifically calls out dragons as a potential mounts so this is a good option. Thanks


Glad it's helpful!  It's a curious class in that it changes the mount question to "how much can you optimize your Charisma score before the DM smacks you with a book?"  :Small Big Grin: 

You can easily get most medium dragons with 0 shenanigans, but getting large can be an issue.

Some thoughts
- The Iron Will prerequisite can be added via Otyugh Hole magical location
- Aging can give you up to +3 Charisma, but HURTS, unless you're a Dragonwraught Kobold... but that costs a feat.
- Primordial Giant gives +4 Charisma, but getting yourself to count as a Giant without LA is difficult.  If LA buyoff is allowed, Half Giant is pretty good there.  If your DM thinks Cyclopeans from Dragon Magazine are Giants, this becomes amazing (I don't think they are)
- Magic Blooded in dragon Magazine gives +2 Charisma for 0 LA, but if I recall correctly, unclear if you can add it to PHB races only or any race.
- Unseelee Fey doesn't have a LA, but there is an example Gnome that has the template and +0 LA, so if this template is allowed, that's another way to raise your Charisma
- Item Alteration infusion can greatly boost your charisma by changing bonuses around, but a high level strategy that is extra vulnerable to Dispel Magic.

----------


## loky1109

I just place her here. 
Firstly she was succubus with solar as a mount.

----------

